# FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*SPRINGS**:*
MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) is your number one source for *NEUSPEED* goodies for your Audi TT 3.2L. As soon as *NEUSPEED* develops it, MJM Autohaus will be stocking it. 
Fact is, no other VAG tuner puts in the R&D (Research and Development) into Volkswagen and Audi performance than *NEUSPEED* does - PERIOD! If you're looking for the finest suspension for your Volkswagen, it's safe to say that nobody else in the industry has more suspension part numbers on the shelves than *NEUSPEED* does.
All *NEUSPEED* springs are German ISO 9002 certified and manufactured by spring winding specialists in Germany and meet or exceed TUV, DIN and SAE standards using the world's finest quality chrome silicone and chrome vanadium steel wire - the best alloys known for spring manufacturing!
All *NEUSPEED* springs are cold wound on precision Wafio CNC spring coilers to the exact specifications of *NEUSPEED*. All springs are then heat treated and immediately shot-peened to reduce metal fatigue. Each spring is block-set (compressed to coil bind) two times to ensure that no *NEUSPEED* spring will ever sag. Finally, an unparalleled quality of powder coating is the final touch in the manufacturing process.
*NEUSPEED* springs reduce body roll during cornering and front end dive under heavy braking. Plus, *NEUSPEED* spring kits reduce wheel-well gap to create a more aggressive look for your car. The perfect solution if your goal is to lower your vehicle to eliminate wheel-well gap, and improve handling without sacrificing a smooth ride. In fact, most drivers report that *NEUSPEED* springs, with their progressive spring rates, actually give them a smoother ride than their stock springs, while greatly increasing overall handling performance. 
Approximate lowering is 1.4" to 1.5", front and rear.
Click HERE for more info or to buy the *NEUSPEED* Sport springs for just $189.95 with free shipping!
*SWAY BARS**:*
With smooth mandrel bends, aerospace-quality 6150 steel, machined ends, polyurethane bushings and much more, the *NEUSPEED* adjustable sway bar kits give you the ultimate in handling.
The *NEUSPEED* sway bar bits reduce body roll during cornering without sacrificing ride comfort during straight line cruising, and offer a very simple do-it-yourself installation unlike a lot of other sway bar packages on today's market.
All *NEUSPEED* sway bar kits are three (3) position adjustable, too!
Click HERE for more info or to buy the *NEUSPEED* rear sway bar for just $234.95 with free shipping!
*CONTACT**:*
- AIM/YIM: mjmauothaus
- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)
- WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

will MJM be stocking any shocks for the MkII TT 3.2L Quattro soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_will MJM be stocking any shocks for the MkII TT 3.2L Quattro soon?

Yes, in fact, we stock them now.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

could you post a link? I have been unable to find them on the site


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_could you post a link? I have been unable to find them on the site

IM sent.


----------



## audiTTurb0 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

are the springs for the tt mk2 quattro also $189.95?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! (audiTTurb0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiTTurb0* »_are the springs for the tt mk2 quattro also $189.95? 

Yes.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

*~25MM REAR SWAYS - $239.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING~*


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

do you have a rear sway for the TTS?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aleicgrant* »_do you have a rear sway for the TTS?

IM sent.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

PM sent back


----------



## purplehaiz (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What is the answer to this question, do you have a rear sway for the TTS?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (purplehaiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplehaiz* »_ What is the answer to this question, do you have a rear sway for the TTS?

Yes, we certainly do.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2419


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

*HOW LOW DO YOU WANT TO GO? FROM MILD TO DUMPED - MJM HAS OPTIONS FROM THE BEST NAMES IN SPRINGS TO GET YOU DROPPED!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FREE SHIPPING ON NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS AND SWAY BARS AT MJM! ([email protected])*

*H&R SPRINGS NOW IN SHOCK AT MJM AUTOHAUS - IM US FOR GREAT DEALS!*


----------

